
NASA's Freakishly Accurate Look at the 2017 Coast-to-Coast Solar Eclipse - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJgXaqW3md8
======
nstart
While I'm not sure how much of this might ever be perceived by an average
observer, it's worth noting that this is quite likely the most accurate
depiction of the path and timings of a solar eclipse ever. Just the sheer
amount of data that would have had to be processed to take into account a peak
on the moon affecting the light coming through by a couple of seconds and then
combining that with the topography of the area of the earth it would be
hitting on to understand what area it would actually be covering is a little
overwhelming to even think of.

